
Bipolar structure all-polymer battery (APB) technology-overview - smithza
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaMotorsandEnergy/comments/ho3i5e/bipolar_structure_allpolymer_battery_apb/
======
kyuudou
Also see more information at this Japan Times article
[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/07/09/business/tech/h...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/07/09/business/tech/hideaki-
horie-invents-new-battery/)

